# DNS Lookup Failed on Chrome



## maelgwyn (Sep 17, 2011)

Can't surf the internet on my laptop because the DNS lookup keeps failing in chrome and firefox. There are three other computers in the house all with working internet so I am sure it isn't the router or modem. My wireless internet is a built in Atheros AR5007EG and has working perfectly for two years but stopped a week ago when we switched cable providers to AT&T, though none of the other computers were affected. The wireless status symbol on the start bar tells me that I am connected to the network, but when I ping google.com in the command prompt the ping request can not find host google.com. Help? My laptop is a windows xp

results from ipconfig /all when let the DHCP and DNS set themselves:

*Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : acer-5aa5aadf84
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8102/8103/8136 Family PCI
-E FE NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-8B-C7-1A-DF

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Ad
apter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-24-2C-A5-1E-04
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
*

When I manually input the dns, ip and other info into the (TCP/IP) settings:

*Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : acer-5aa5aadf84
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8102/8103/8136 Family PCI
-E FE NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-8B-C7-1A-DF

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Ad
apter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-24-2C-A5-1E-04
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 198.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 172.16.1.1
8.8.8.8*


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
From a Johnwill post

IP addresses of all zeros are normally caused by one of the following.

*Diagnosis:*


DHCP Service not running.
Duplicate IP address on the network.
Bad NIC card drivers.
Defective NIC hardware.

*Resolution:*


Check Control Panel, Administrative Tools, Services. The DHCP Client service should be Started and its Startup Type should be Automatic.

Turn off ALL of the computers and other network connected devices, restart (power cycle) the router, then restart all the computers and other network devices.

Check for upgraded drivers and/or reload the Network drivers.

Replace the Network Interface Card.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------

